# Running up credit cards



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

*Running up credit cards*Update*Hookers*

My husband decided that he doesn't want to work on our marriage anymore. He built everything we have with his own two hands and now he is throwing it all way with out even trying. All I ever wanted was some more affection from him.

He won't tell me why. Just that he is unhappy and I'm sure he feels like I've been given everything on a silver platter and he has nothing. Well now he is going on a spending spree. He has spent thousands over the last week on Guns, clothes and he bought himself a new recliner. I haven't said anything about his purchases. 

•••UPDATE•••He still won't talk to me about our marriage so I still don't know why he is wanting to leave me. My brother is also going through an awful divorce and strongly insisted that I contact a private investigator that just happens to be a long time family friend of my oldest brother. He followed him Friday and Saturday. Friday him and a friend went to the strip club and spent hundreds on back room lap dances and then they found a hooker off craigslist and as they were about to walk in for their "massage" a cop showed up they were questioned in length about their possible business with a hooker. WTF? He has lost his damn mind. What do I do?

I'm concerned on how this could affect me. If we do end up divorcing, am I going to get stuck with half the debt? What about bankruptcy? Should that happen before or after divorce? Someone told me that he makes to much money for a chapter 7 bankruptcy. I on the other hand will be jobless because my job is a horse business that we built on our property. How can I protect myself for his reckless and spiteful spending?

Dear God what has happened to my life?! Why me? My birthday was on Tuesday (we hadn't really talked since new years) and he told me "I bought a recliner today and it will be delivered shortly. We will need to have a talk tomorrow." I then go to the gym, out to eat with my mom who was tearing up at the thought of my pending divorce and my life falling apart, I then go to have drinks with my best girl friend but I had to sit there alone for 45 min waiting on her. We both drank to much and had to call my best guy friend to come get us. Some how we end up at his house and I spent the night on his couch while they were in his room having really loud sex. I sobbed and sobbed.. It was the most horrible birthday ever and my nightmare keeps getting worse. I've never hurt worse in my entire life!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry you're in this situation. But I think your best next step is to talk to a lawyer. ASAP. Don't depend on legal and financial advice from anonymous strangers on the Internet who don't know the whole picture. Your situation is complex, and I'd guess the risks are large.

C


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

The simple answer is no you cant really stop him from reckless spending, you could try and slow him down and call the credit card companies and ask for the limits to be reduced or file for a legal separation but not too much else.

Yes in theory you are on the hook for half the debt, you are also entitled to half the assets so while it sounds great to run up the c.c. it rarely does nothing but create more paperwork. Even an average lawyer will look at the credit card bills for the last two years for large purchases, cash advances and ask about “marital intent” of such transactions. The court system is also well aware of this game so really he cant run up say 10 grand worth of debt, then file and you get stuck for half. 

A lawyer obviously can give you more detailed answers and it does depend on which state you live in too I imagine


----------



## littlejaz (Oct 17, 2013)

You must get an attorney right now. No time to waste. The longer you let this go on, the worse your outcome is going to be. Your best bet at limiting your liability is by getting an attorney. Hurry!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pending divorce, goes out buys guns and spends like there's no tomorrow. What are the odds he's planning on eating his pistol? I wouldn't completely dismiss the possibility of suicide. A little strange he'd buy more than one gun if that was the case.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Whose name are the credit cards in?

From the creditor PoV if it is only his name

they will go after him, no matter what the court indicates

document when he wanted out, track all CC transactions

he may very well get stuck paying ALL of them

seek lawyer for details

if you are separated or filing D

you need a lawyer anyway....


----------



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

Bumping


----------

